# Insulator picker pole



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello, I was wondering if any serious collectors here have made a “picking pole”.
It is a device used to unscrew insulators off their pins. I imagine most are homemade, and I would be interested in seeing some pictures if anyone has one.
Here is a link to how to make one..
Insulator picking pole


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 27, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Hello, I was wondering if any serious collectors here have made a “picking pole”.
> It is a device used to unscrew insulators off their pins. I imagine most are homemade, and I would be interested in seeing some pictures if anyone has one.
> Here is a link to how to make one..
> Insulator picking pole


Is it even legal to take those off of the poles? I'd be afraid that current might just fry your butt!!! That is a real contraption when you open that link.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Nov 27, 2021)

It’s obviously only legal if you own the land/ obtain permission.
These telegraph lines are no longer electrified....

I’m not telling people to go out and touch live wires... lol


----------



## Fenndango (Nov 27, 2021)

Collectors used to get fried sometimes back in the day but I think that was more high voltage stuff. Others tell me they would go out at night and walk the tracks with their fathers, shimmy up poles to grab Diamond-P's (hi Dan) and that you could hold onto the telegraph wires and feel the electricity, that it wasn't bad.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes good information, thanks..
I should mention these poles are for low voltage telegraph insulators, and/or insulators without wires attached!!
Always be safe around wires... lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 28, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Collectors used to get fried sometimes back in the day but I think that was more high voltage stuff. Others tell me they would go out at night and walk the tracks with their fathers, shimmy up poles to grab Diamond-P's (hi Dan) and that you could hold onto the telegraph wires and feel the electricity, that it wasn't bad.


Amperage is what kills not voltage.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 28, 2021)

H





Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Hello, I was wondering if any serious collectors here have made a “picking pole”.
> It is a device used to unscrew insulators off their pins. I imagine most are homemade, and I would be interested in seeing some pictures if anyone has one.
> Here is a link to how to make one..
> Insulator picking pole


Honestly I've never seen one or heard of one and it's pure genius!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 28, 2021)

Just for apples.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 28, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Hello, I was wondering if any serious collectors here have made a “picking pole”.
> It is a device used to unscrew insulators off their pins. I imagine most are homemade, and I would be interested in seeing some pictures if anyone has one.
> Here is a link to how to make one..
> Insulator picking pole


I made one out of an adjustable 24 foot painters pole. Put a rubber foot off a cane on the threaded end to spin the insulators off the pin. Wrapped it in camo gorrilla tape so it didnt stand out too much.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Nov 28, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Is it even legal to take those off of the poles? I'd be afraid that current might just fry your butt!!! That is a real contraption when you open that link.


Majority of these poles us insulators pick havent had any voltage in decades and are on abandoned lines.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Nov 28, 2021)

This works flawlessly. One size fits all. 
3/8 aluminum rod. 5/8 OD air hose fit over the aluminum rod. Bent several times. Pretty hard to bend the rod, unless you heat it up. Creates a strong spring that will not drop precious insulators. Attach to pole of choice with two hose clamps!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

If there is wire on them they are probably in use and too new to be collectable.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> This works flawlessly. One size fits all.
> 3/8 aluminum rod. 5/8 OD air hose fit over the aluminum rod. Bent several times. Pretty hard to bend the rod, unless you heat it up. Creates a strong spring that will not drop precious insulators. Attach to pole of choice with two hose clamps!


Ever see a strap wrench? I always pictured a contraption like it on a pole to remove insulators.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If there is wire on them they are probably in use and too new to be collectable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not necessarily. When they abandoned the old lines they didnt go around pulling the old wires off the poles. Some still have the old copper in the air or partially in the air 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Not necessarily. When they abandoned the old lines they didnt go around pulling the old wires off the poles. Some still have the old copper in the air or partially in the air
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Copper tie wire that holds the insulator to the wire or the actual power line? Sorry for the confusion. I grabbed a couple of the wooden pegs out of a downed pole in the woods. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Copper tie wire that holds the insulator to the wire or the actual power line? Sorry for the confusion. I grabbed a couple of the wooden pegs out of a downed pole in the woods.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


For starters it was never a powerline. It was a very low voltage line, just enough to send and receive telegraphs, later they used then for long distance telephone. Wasnt worth it for them back then to remove all the lines. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Nov 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If there is wire on them they are probably in use and too new to be collectable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


There’s insulators from the 1890s still on the pole with the small telegraph copper wire around them, in my area. It’s pretty neat. They stopped using the telegraph in the 70s sometime, I believe. Wireless radio made telegraph obsolete. 
That being said, most insulators are newer ones that have been replaced when the old broke. The “new” insulators from the 60s,70s are made of plastic and black rubber. It’s pretty uncommon to find one from 1890 still on the pole. The hemingray beehive cd 145 was built like a tank!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

They used the Hemingray-42 around me alot. Those cd 145s are nice, better than the ones I find most. Here is one still on the wooden peg.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

Also a Hemingray -43? in clear, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Also a Hemingray -43? in clear, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Drop that 43 in a bucket of barkeepers friend and it will shine right up

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Drop that 43 in a bucket of barkeepers friend and it will shine right up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I have heard that too many times not to try Barkeepers friend. Carbon build up is tough i believe. I use heavy duty oven cleaner. They come out crystal clear.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have heard that too many times not to try Barkeepers friend. Carbon build up is tough i believe. I use heavy duty oven cleaner. They come out crystal clear.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Been using barkeepers friend since i started collecting. Never any issues and it can be used over and over 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 30, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Been using barkeepers friend since i started collecting. Never any issues and it can be used over and over
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Reusable?! I love that. I had no idea. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nydigger (Nov 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Reusable?! I love that. I had no idea. Thanks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Its a mild acid, you can use the solution until it gets dirty. Had my bucket for 4.5 years, only got rid of it because i moved.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Nov 30, 2021)

Or just mix up a bucket of wood bleach same thing just stronger


----------



## planeguy2 (Dec 1, 2021)

I have made one, it works great for shorter poles but not taller ones, obviously don't try to pick stuff that has live wires on it.


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Dec 1, 2021)

The best one Iive seen is 1.5 or 2" PVC pole with a a PVC "T" at the top. Rubber bungie and some rope. Sorry no pics. Loop the rubber bungie comming out of one end of the tee. That is the insulator graber. Rope goes through other end of "T". Pull on the rope and the rubber bungie grabbs the insulator. In short.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 5, 2021)

Don’t collect insulators, it’s a bad habit.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 6, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Don’t collect insulators, it’s a bad habit.


At least they small and are a space saver. Love the colors and shapes.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> At least they small and are a space saver. Love the colors and shapes.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The high voltage insulators take up a bit of space. I’ll have to upload some new pictures soon


----------

